# Sable genes ?? Both parents black and tan yet pup looks sable?



## Chippyuk (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi 

Just want to check that the pup I'm getting is a true sable and it is poss for both or either parents to carry and nt show the gene of sable and pass it onto the pups... 

There was only three pups and she was the only sable
Whereas the other two where v black with little tan. 

Hoping someone can confirm this for me..


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

On of the parents could actually be a patterned sable and only look like a black and tan.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Do you have photos of the parents? Sable is a dominant gene, meaning one of the parents has to be sable for the pups to be sable. Some patterned sables look like a black/tan saddleback at first glance, so I'd guess that's what you are seeing. Did you ask the breeder?


----------



## Chippyuk (Apr 28, 2012)

No I will ask the breeder re the sable Parent etc. She did say the mum had a bitch stripe down her back?? 




Freestep said:


> Do you have photos of the parents? Sable is a dominant gene, meaning one of the parents has to be sable for the pups to be sable. Some patterned sables look like a black/tan saddleback at first glance, so I'd guess that's what you are seeing. Did you ask the breeder?


----------



## Chippyuk (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks, to me they both look like gsd black and tan when compared to the online pics of sables I have seen...




robk said:


> On of the parents could actually be a patterned sable and only look like a black and tan.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

provide the pedigree -- one of the mated pair must be a sable -- a bitch stripe does NOT indicate sable , usually is indicator of colour paling .
a picture of the pup would help also. Is this the only "sable" pup in the litter?
There is no true sable , no degrees of sableness , it either is or is not .


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Chippyuk said:


> Thanks, to me they both look like gsd black and tan when compared to the online pics of sables I have seen...


If you can get good pics of the parents that would help.


----------



## Chippyuk (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's a link to another thread which s pics of the pup and one of the dad - I will get better pics Tom or wed when I go over again. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nyone-have-ideas-how-she-will-look-adult.html


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------

